# Televisor Kalley K-LED32HDS



## Troyano (Nov 4, 2019)

Buenas noches a todos.

Tengo un televisor kalley de 32"  modelo: K-LED32HDST2 el cual enciende hasta que muestra el logo de kalley, dura unos segundos con el logo en la pantalla hasta que se apaga, ustedes me podrian ayudar por favor si saben como solucionar este inconveniente.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 5, 2019)

Seguramente es un problema de firmware.
Debes tratar de conseguirlo por Internet o directamente con la empresa, ya sea en su página WEB, correo electrónico o vía telefónica.
El archivo que necesitas es: MS6328LA18_FULL_UPGRADE.bin
Una vez que lo tengas debes seguir el procedimiento del documento adjunto.


----------



## Troyano (Nov 5, 2019)

Gracias D@rkbytes por tu respuesta, ya he buscado el firmware pero no lo he conseguido, incluso he tratado de ponerme en contacto con la marca del TV a ver si pueden ayudarme, por que puede suceder esto? 

Nuevamente gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 5, 2019)

Como te mencioné anteriormente, el problema es seguramente debido un fallo en el firmware como también lo menciona el documento.
Infortunadamente la empresa ya eliminó el enlace de descarga y el enlace de un usuario que lo publicó en Youtube tampoco existe.
Si no consigues el firmware la única opción será cambiar la tarjeta.


----------



## Troyano (Nov 5, 2019)

Enserio!!! Entonces es más complejo de lo que pensé. Y sabes por qué sucede esto? Es cuestión de desactualizacion? O una versión nueva?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 5, 2019)

Los clientes me han comentado diversas razones:
Apagaron el TV mientras se estaba actualizando.
Tras una descarga eléctrica por un rayo el TV dejó de funcionar correctamente.
Sacar la memoria USB durante la actualización.
Internet lento o con cortes, o hasta por tratar de actualizar el TV con otro firmware.
Ingresaron al modo de servicio y establecieron parámetros de forma incorrecta. (Este menú no es para el usuario)
Como ves, pueden ser varias causas.

Las fallas por falta de actualización generalmente provocan fallas en las aplicaciones, pero no en el sistema.


----------



## Troyano (Nov 5, 2019)

Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## AFZ3D (Jun 8, 2021)

Troyano dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos.
> 
> Tengo un televisor kalley de 32"  modelo: K-LED32HDST2 el cual enciende hasta que muestra el logo de kalley, dura unos segundos con el logo en la pantalla hasta que se apaga, ustedes me podrian ayudar por favor si saben como solucionar este inconveniente.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


hola, aun tiene los archivos ?


----------



## jhoal5 (Jun 8, 2021)

Muchachos*, *buenas tardes. *D*isculpen, *¿*qui*é*n tiene el firmware del tv kalley Smartv K-LED43FHDST2*?*


----------



## Junior Lopez (Jun 9, 2021)

Mi televisor se actualizo hace dos días y desde allí dejo de funcionar Netflix y YouTube. El archivo que uds mencionan sirve para regresar el tv a su versión anterior de software? Es un Kalley k-led40fhds


----------



## Kylej (Jun 9, 2021)

Me pasó lo mismo con mi televisor, se actualizo anoche y hoy no funciona ni YouTube ni Netflix


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2021)

Y la pregunta sería : ¿ Por que o para que lo actualizaron ? ¿ Antes de actualizar funcionaban ?


----------



## Kylej (Jun 9, 2021)

Supongo que para mejorar, ahora aparece la opción de claro video, tvgo etc. En realidad YouTube y Netflix funcionaban muy bien pero ahora ni siquiera cargan, además de que esta muy lento el tv


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2021)

En nuevo firmware no es totalmente compatible y además es mucho mas pesado de lo que soporta ese televisor , por eso está lento , espero hayan guardado una copia del firmware original , sino a buscarla y reemplazarla, suerte !


----------



## Kylej (Jun 9, 2021)

Donde se puede buscar el firmware original? no guarde copia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2021)

Lee el tema completo por favor


----------



## white_7612 (Jun 9, 2021)

Alguno tiene el firmware original del k32?


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Seguramente es un problema de firmware.
> Debes tratar de conseguirlo por Internet o directamente con la empresa, ya sea en su página WEB, correo electrónico o vía telefónica.
> El archivo que necesitas es: MS6328LA18_FULL_UPGRADE.bin
> Una vez que lo tengas debes seguir el procedimiento del documento adjunto.


Alguno tiene este archivo? , con esa actualización el tv quedó prácticamente inservible


----------



## Juan David Caicedo N (Jun 22, 2021)

Junior Lopez dijo:


> Mi televisor se actualizo hace dos días y desde allí dejo de funcionar Netflix y YouTube. El archivo que uds mencionan sirve para regresar el tv a su versión anterior de software? Es un Kalley k-led40fhds


*¿*Nadie encontr*ó* el bin de la anterior actualización del de 40 pulgadas?


----------



## juansemontoya1989 (Ago 29, 2021)

*¿*Alguno tiene el archivo que me lo pueda compartir*?
E*l m*í*o pasa del logo pero 10 segundos después se apaga*.*
*C*reo que es el sistema*, *porque si uno le sube volumen o intenta meterse a algún men*ú,* se bloquea*,* deja de moverse y se apaga*.*


----------



## Johan1422 (Nov 22, 2021)

*H*ola*. ¿Q*u*é* tal*? T*engo un problema con lo del tema de actualizar el software en mi kalley*.*
*H*e entrado en las supuestas actualizaciones pero sale que el enlace de la p*á*gina no se encuentra y sale error*.*


----------



## D97Salas (Nov 24, 2021)

Buenas noches, dónde puedo encontrar el archivo ?


----------



## YERRYMINA003 (Mar 21, 2022)

Tengo un TV Kalley modelo k-LED28HDT2 que me aparece que lo puedo actualizar pero no lo encuentro*.*
*¿Al*guien sabe cu*á*l modelo me sirve*, *por favor*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 22, 2022)

YERRYMINA003 dijo:


> Tengo un TV Kalley modelo k-LED28HDT2 que me aparece que lo puedo actualizar pero no lo encuentro*.*


El firmware va a ser difícil de conseguir porque la empresa los ha eliminado.
Adjunto el volcado de la memoria SPI Flash que tal vez les pueda servir para resolver otro tipo de problemas.


----------



## Amaya202 (Abr 17, 2022)

Buen día 
Tengo el Kalley 32 "
Modelo:. K-LED40FHDS
¿El modelo en mención se puede actualizar ?


----------



## John berna (Jun 23, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> El firmware va a ser difícil de conseguir porque la empresa los ha eliminado.
> Adjunto el volcado de la memoria SPI Flash que tal vez les pueda servir para resolver otro tipo de problemas.


*¿*Qu*é* tipos de problemas puedo solucionar con este archivo*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 23, 2022)

Generalmente problemas de encendido.
Los TV suelen quedarse en Stand-by (Solo LED rojo) y no responden al teclado ni al control remoto.


----------



## karlos19 (Oct 19, 2022)

Buenos*. M*i TV Kalley dej*ó* de funcionar la tienda opera. Cuando entro allí se me reinicia el televisor. *¿*Qu*é* será lo que tiene*?*


----------

